# Dont cry my sweet Palestine !



## Palestinian (Dec 31, 2008)

*Dont cry my sweet Palestine !*​ 

Except for me, Palestine.
Everyone in this wide world is allowed to adore his own country. 
Except for me !​ 
Will you excuse me, Palestine. I am not allowed. 
I am not allowed to love you. 
I am not allowed to even share you, my own country.
Why on earth does this happen!​ 

Here ..
When I love my country, I am jailed. 
My homey home bulldozed, 
My strong fearless dad arrested,
My sweet caring mom cry over her wasted happiness, 
My little Salma killed with her pink teddy bear in her arms. ​ 

Yes, it is the real world. The real world of mine.
How can I make people see? make them understand?
That for me, to love my country is a right !
Is a right and deserves being killed for.​ 





​


----------



## Annie (Dec 31, 2008)

Gag.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 31, 2008)

Annie said:


> Gag.


Why that response Annie?

The guy is just expressing love for his country and people.


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 31, 2008)

In photos: 'Israel Palestinian Bulldozer Attack'


----------



## Annie (Dec 31, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> In photos: 'Israel Palestinian Bulldozer Attack'



Same with Rachel Corrie, who actually has theater dedicated to her now:

Little Green Footballs - No Tears for Corrie



> Anti-American terror-supporting child abuser Rachel Corrie was killed while attempting to block a bulldozer from tearing down houses in the Rafah area of the Gaza Strip. The leftist press sees her death as a huge propaganda victorybut the people that this noble human shield was protecting are smugglers of weapons, cigarettes, drugs, and prostitutes in the well-known Philadelphi route.
> 
> Rachel Corrie was emphatically not a peace activist. She sided with terrorists and criminals, and advocatedin fact, was excited byviolence and mass murder. In her diary entry for February 10, she lavishes praise on suicide bombers:
> 
> ...


----------



## Palestinian (Dec 31, 2008)

Annie said:


> Gag.


*so you hate your country ..*


----------



## Palestinian (Dec 31, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Why that response Annie?
> 
> The guy is just expressing love for his country and people.


* thank you ,*


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 31, 2008)

Annie has a country to love.

Palestine doesn't exist.


----------



## Palestinian (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr. President said:


> Annie has a country to love.
> 
> Palestine doesn't exist.


* oh give me a break!*

*Palestine existed,exists,and will exist forever .*
*dont you see 60 yrs and we are still fighting for it..*


----------



## carpe deus (Dec 31, 2008)

Palestinian said:


> * oh give me a break!*
> 
> *Palestine existed,exists,and will exist forever .*
> *dont you see 60 yrs and we are still fighting for it..*



Yes, may you preserve the Volk forever and ever.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Why that response Annie?
> 
> The guy is just expressing love for his country and people.




I agree nothing wrong with that at all.  Are you there right now Palestinian?


----------



## garyd (May 10, 2009)

You have the right to love your country.  You doi not have the right to covet someone else's.


----------



## Kalam (May 10, 2009)

garyd said:


> You have the right to love your country.  You doi not have the right to covet someone else's.



Hold on a sec, I'll put you through to Tel Aviv...


----------



## garyd (May 11, 2009)

Leave the Jews alone they'll leave you alone. Jack with 'em theyll screw you right back and twice as hard.  The UN Mandate was for two states one for the Transjordanians now called the Palestinians and one for the Jews to be called Israel. Your side opted to get out of the way and let the various Arab govenments take what the Jews had built from nothing between 1890 and 1948 so you could walk in and pick up the pieces. Suprise suprise the Arab armies got their butts kicked by the jews they outnumbered nearly 5 to 1. For the first time but not for the last. If you'd won you'd still be Transjordanians. And what is now called Palestine (and incorrectly so if you can find an old enough map) would have gone back to being a wasteland as it had been since the Romans first kicked out the Jews not quite 2000 years ago.

Please explain one thing to me. Why in heavens name since your fellow followers of Islam have treated you like buffalo chips for the last 1000 years do you trust them to help you out?


----------



## opoll602 (Jun 5, 2009)

Palestine is not allowed ! its already exists.


----------



## tinker-kinker (Jun 14, 2009)

Arab-Israel conflict is an incredibly complex problem, but putting aside all its controversy, one must understand some basic things. Israel is a state that since 1967 occupies enemy's territory. And there is nothing sentimental in its feelings towards people of that territory. It needed the land, not its inhabitants -- Israel is a Jews only state. Meanwhile, Israel benefits from the constant conflict, that gives pretext for ethnic discrimination.


----------

